# Is this the start?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2021/feb/24/five-oregon-counties-vote-leaving-state-escaping-g/



I have long felt that many rural areas are abused by the radical left urban ones. Further these people have a right to self governance and when politics become oppressive to a population it is there right to dissolve or join what ever political /governing body they choose. Good luck Raul Oregon.

Novel approach as opposed to joining with Northern California for the state of Jefferson.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

We won't last much longer as a nation with the way we're going. If these types of solutions aren't allowed, the whole ship will sink.
I support them in this effort. It's not secession, but it's better than living under Portlandia-nutbar rules.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> https://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2021/feb/24/five-oregon-counties-vote-leaving-state-escaping-g/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope they pull it off. We must disconnect from these idiots!


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Unfortunately, we're being controlled increasingly by the dense blue populations in the cities.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> We won't last much longer as a nation with the way we're going. If these types of solutions aren't allowed, the whole ship will sink.
> I support them in this effort. It's not secession, but it's better than living under Portlandia-nutbar rules.


Very true.

If you allow your house to be infested with cockroaches there becomes a point where the only option is to burn it down and start over again. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> https://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2021/feb/24/five-oregon-counties-vote-leaving-state-escaping-g/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prayers up for those nice folks to get the heck out of that crazy place.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Very true.
> 
> If you allow your house to be infested with cockroaches there becomes a point where the only option is to burn it down and start over again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Uh oh, this place is infested, the new neighbors brought a truckload with them.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> https://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2021/feb/24/five-oregon-counties-vote-leaving-state-escaping-g/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cities do rule and it has become an absurdity in America, where the tail wags the dog. And there is no doubt that the ongoing power struggle, will erupt into major riots. The future of America is in grave doubt in my mind.


----------



## GPShay (Jul 30, 2018)

I am paying close attention to the National Guard at the capitol .. I have heard they are extending them to middle or late March 2021 .. curious when they will announce they will be staying longer .. ?


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

it all boils down to history. I am sure the original patriots were not straining at the reins to start a war with England and the king.. but there comes a time when thinking people have to say ENOUGH IS ENOUGH! When that happens our country will not vanish but it will need an overhaul and a good polishing. our founding fathers knew this and put provisions in our constitution for just such an occasion. starting something new and the prospect of replacing a government is at best a daunting task, but sometimes it is the only answer. I don't think we are there YET, but soon, It is my opinion that if the sheeple will pull their heads out of their collective azz and vote responsibly, we can still avoid a major war. It is also my hope that this route is the one that America chooses. I find it hard to get my head around the thought that we must pay (in my area) 57 cents higher gas prices just because the butt sitting in the chair changed, and the dems and far left sheeple are still happy with the nothing burger that is thrown to them once in a while. I mean how hard is it to see that your horse is pissing in your lemonaide and asking you to smile and drink up. WAKE UP AMERICA


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

Praying for their freedom. 

To me, the state of our country is basically a bad marriage that NEEDS to be divorced for the good of all involved. Why are so many committed to this disastrous union of oppression? No one in their right mind would tolerate such a marriage in their personal life.


----------

